
GNU C Library 2.26 released - JoshTriplett
https://lwn.net/Articles/729761/
======
JoshTriplett
> A per-thread cache has been added to malloc. Access to the cache requires no
> locks and therefore significantly accelerates the fast path to allocate and
> free small amounts of memory. Refilling an empty cache requires locking the
> underlying arena. Performance measurements show significant gains in a wide
> variety of user workloads.

This is _major_ , and makes glibc's malloc competitive with (or better than)
alternative mallocs like jemalloc. See
[https://openbenchmarking.org/result/1708052-TY-
REDISMALL91](https://openbenchmarking.org/result/1708052-TY-REDISMALL91) for
benchmark numbers.

